# Your approx Beastars/Zootopia size



## Ash Sukea (Mar 12, 2020)

I was thinking how in both these universes small creatures are small and large creatures are well, large. 
So how big would I be?
Hard parts the research because google can be obstinately obtuse sometimes. 
You’ll need to know:
Your animal’s feral form height at shoulder or rear leg length ,
And length from nose to base of tail(Do NOT include tail length!)
For birds and such:
Leg length
Distance from beaktip to base of tail. 

Then just add the two numbers together!

For certain  there’s no doubt anatomical structures would change in the shift from feral to anthro so this is hardly spot-on accurate. 
If you’re having troubles finding a measurement  and you know one of the lengths, feel free to guesstimate with a visual comparison using thumb and finger or a ruler (ie: you’re a dog, you know your breed is 20” tall. You find a photo of your breed. Put a ruler up to it or a marked off piece of paper. The image is 1” tall.  You turn your ruler  and see how much further or shorter the nose-base length is to the height, the image has 1/4 an inch more length than height,  then add or subtract the difference. 1”= 20” 1/4”=5” so 25”...or just use thumb and finger and ballpark it)

As a Gergrea Drake I am:
75”/1.9M at the shoulder 
113”/2.87M Nose to base 
———————————
188”/15’8”/4.77Metres tall


----------



## Breyo (Mar 12, 2020)

Neat idea!

Well, the average length of a guinea pig is 9 inches (0.225 m), and they average about 5 inches in height (0.12 m), so I guess about 14 inches (0.356 m) tall. I sure hope they make houses for rodents lol


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 12, 2020)

Kit the fox would be no more than  55"/1.397m tall, probably a bit shorter.

Pik the birb would be about the same height.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 13, 2020)

*laughs nervously in original species*


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Mar 14, 2020)

Zoinks. Paws'd be like... hmm, well, huge. Probably 20-25 feet tall. And dragging a lot of tail behind that. And wings. And be extreeeeemely clumsy with both. Serious inroads on the welfare of wherever she goes.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 14, 2020)

An average red breasted merganser is about 22 inches long and I estimate the legs are about 3 inches long, so I guess we're looking at about 2 feet tall.

(Headcanon dictates Marius is 3.5 feet tall including the crest.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 15, 2020)

What about hybrid ? Especially of two species with major differences (mammoth vs Indian bison) ?


----------



## Ash Sukea (Mar 15, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> What about hybrid ? Especially of two species with major differences (mammoth vs Indian bison) ?


Which one do you see as more influencing your length or height?
Or, maybe just average them?


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 15, 2020)

Ash Sukea said:


> Or, maybe just average them?


Guess I'm going with this.

- Shoulder height : 3m (mammoth) / 2.2m (bison)
- Body length nose to base tail : 5m (mammoth) / 3.3m (bison)

So then mammoth is 8m and bison is 5.5m, and the total is 13.5m... then my fursona's size would be around 6.5m tall.
Yeah I think I'm going with this for him now, heh. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Dexin (Mar 15, 2020)

My fursona is officially 5'5" tall (just like me irl). But after some calculations I've come to the conclusion that my fursona would be approx. 4' 3" tall (or 1.3 meters) in Zootopia's world.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Mar 15, 2020)

Being a Dragon my main would probably be the size of a damn building if he was in Zootopia.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 15, 2020)

Limedragon27 said:


> Being a Dragon my main would probably be the size of a damn building if he was in Zootopia.


Maybe try the numbers from a dinosaur ?
Probably still building-size though.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 17, 2020)

My fursona is 5'7" tall

In Zootopia: her height would be 3'0" tall


----------



## Ash Sukea (Mar 17, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Maybe try the numbers from a dinosaur ?
> Probably still building-size though.


When I create a dragon based off of me I’ll typically take my height in inches, make that my length in feet, then take my outseam -cause I like long legs- and make that my height at withers, in feet (So like 68” becomes 68’).


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 5, 2020)

HunterSkunk said:


> So I did a little bit of research on Skunks and their sizes, and after doing a little bit of math (something I'm not very good at), I've came up with a height of about 17.1 inches, which is a little shorter than a foot and a half.
> 
> As for whether or not this height would be accurate in Zootopia, we never actually get to see Skunks in the movie from what I remember (although there is a Skunk Butt Rug). As for Beastars, there's only one Skunk in the entire series, being Sebun's boss, and... Look at how big he is!
> View attachment 82816
> ...



good point! Beastars seems to be more fluid in species size in universe vs real life than Zootopia. Boy, that skunk is huge!!
hmm, does anyone know how large red foxes are generally depicted in Beastars?


----------



## Breyo (Apr 5, 2020)

Ravofox said:


> good point! Beastars seems to be more fluid in species size in universe vs real life than Zootopia. Boy, that skunk is huge!!
> hmm, does anyone know how large red foxes are generally depicted in Beastars?


Well, the fox on the anime (I'm not sure if it was a red fox or not, but it looked like one) was said to be 170 cm tall, so I guess around that. Shorter than the average animal, but not considered a small animal, either!


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 6, 2020)

Huh pretty interesting because turns out 5’9” would be a realistic potential for my sonas height being a spotted hyena in these realms. And my sonas own height is 5’9” and it’s coincidental because I picked 5’9 as that’s my height... I know I’m a goober >~<


----------



## AzuelZorro102 (Apr 8, 2020)

For the most part aside from very extreme notable cases, Beastars' sizes are generally accurate. They work more with the "carnivore = larger" but not always. 
I don't have a sona, wanted to add to the discussion lol


----------

